# What does this mean?



## Ammit (Oct 23, 2008)

Came across this add and I am nosy so I am wonding what this means.
BC/ VC and Mycoplasma negative


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Brucelosis
VC -- maybe vaginal culture

Microplasma negative

These look like requirements for the owners of a dam requiring the service of a stud dog,

I guess maybe that could be the other way around...

In all bitches there are e-coli, staph, and microplasma present in the vaginal tract. If there is an overabundance of these, they can cause a major infection transmitted to the dog and could cause the dog to become sterile. The bitch can abort if there is an infection caused by an over abundance of these. 

Brucellosis or Brucella -- same difference is a venereal disease in dogs which will cause abortion and eventually cause the bitch to be sterile, and dogs will become sterile. This is highly contagious and it CAN be caught off of the toilet seat so to speak. They used to euthanize infected dogs. Now they say keep them separate, but these dogs ARE still contagious, so no more trips to PetsMart, training classes, shows, etc. 

Staph, ecoli and microplasma are tested by a vaginal culture, so I guess that is the VC.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Ammit (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks


----------

